
NYTimes using Google Cloud to find untold stories in millions of archived photos - boulos
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/ai-machine-learning/how-the-new-york-times-is-using-google-cloud-to-find-untold-stories-in-millions-of-archived-photos
======
boulos
Disclosure: I work on Google Cloud (and with Sam!).

Don't skip the video at the end [1], it's got a lot of beautiful imagery as
well as digs more into the "why" behind this.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPX-9bTzqZQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPX-9bTzqZQ)

